# Pre-delivery Party Gator Pic's



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Got these pic's last night from Ritch!  Is this a beauty or what!  It's being shipped out today, so I'll be waiting with anticipation from now, until the truck pulls up! Thanks to Ritch and the Gator Crew, they really worked with me on this one!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

As soon as it gets here I'll let you know.

Thanks Rich!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2005)

That's some sweet looking pit !
What's gunna be the first cook?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably chicken.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah prolly chicken after I do the "biscut" cook!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Looks nice there Red. Soon time to go out and play with some sticks. NO?    =D>  :boing:  \/  :happyd:  :joy:



Yep.  Gonna go look for an axe or a splitting mawl today.  Need to get a bucket for the drain and a bucket for the ashes as well.  Got three cans of the Grilling Pam to spray the outside with too.  Anyone think of anything else I need?  I gotta clean out rake from Gator as well.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2005)

Tank regulator? or does that come with it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Anyone think of anything else I need?  I gotta clean out rake from Gator as well.


MEAT!! Lots'a meat!!!!! =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Tank regulator? or does that come with it?



Yeah Scotty thanks!!  I'll definitely need one of those.  Is that all I need for the LP?  



			
				Steve Z said:
			
		

> Larry nice looking pit   I still have an extra splitting maul for you if you want it ! unless you want to buy a new one :!:



I knew I'd get a reply from you on that one!!!    If you have an extra one of course, or I can buy one!  Thanks!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2005)

When is the anticipated delivery date, did he tell you?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> When is the anticipated delivery date, did he tell you?



5-7 days once they ship it.  It's supposed to be going out today!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 12, 2005)

Lucky, no good, SOB, MF.  Ooops, that's great Larry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Pit has been scheduled for pick up today.  Delivery time is usually 5-7 business days.  Going to Va, possible to have by the weekend.   Larry, Chris will contact you with the tracking number and other shipping information.  Contact me if you have any questions.  Ritch



 :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:  :happyd:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on what it comes with for hoses. I can't tell what kind of fitting is on the Gator. You may want to check with Ritch to see what you'll need.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Lets start a poll on when Red's pit will show up at his door while he's at work.  :lmao:
> I say Friday.  =D>



Thanks cruel you sack of crap!


----------



## txpgapro (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry, 
BTW, you won't need a $#%&%^# Guru with your Gator Pit.  It will hold temp all night on it's own.   :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 12, 2005)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Lets start a poll on when Red's pit will show up at his door while he's at work.  :lmao:
> I say Friday.  =D>



This is kind of a Murphay's Law type of thing.  Pits never arrive on a Friday, when you can use them for the weekend.  I'll say Monday but hope Larry gets it Friday.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

Ya know, it would be pretty awful if that thing was involved in a terrible accident on the way to Virginia.


----------



## Finney (Sep 12, 2005)

There's a hurricane that is sitting off the coast waiting to mess up his delivery.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2005)

It'd be great if that storm would blow it right in my back yard.

So I could season it for him, I mean.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2005)

Dude...I must be blind...I see no counterbalance...not saying that there isn't one...just can't see it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2005)

Well Larry, I know what the lump in your pants is from now!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

I didn't see it at 1st either..Check out this pic..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2005)

Of course Larry didn't send me _*that *_picture last night!

thank you, Joker for the view...did you stick that "*circle*" on there?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

What circle?  8-[


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 12, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Dude...I must be blind...I see no counterbalance...not saying that there isn't one...just can't see it!



Greg, look behind the right hinge on pic #3, it's there!!  Hard to see but it is.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 12, 2005)

that is sweet Larry. I got pit envy again.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> that is sweet Larry. I got pit envy again.



Thanks Dale, but I'll have PitWood until it's delivered!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 12, 2005)

Larry: Did you get a tracking number yet? You know shure as heck the thing is going to show up when your at work. I'd be out at the curb all day friday. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Larry: Did you get a tracking number yet? You know shure as heck the thing is going to show up when your at work. I'd be out at the curb all day friday. :grin:



No tracking number yet... :tant:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ya know, it would be pretty awful if that thing was involved in a terrible accident on the way to Virginia.



Not to scare Larry or anything but that's always a possibility.  Uncle Bubba, why don't you post that picture for everyone to see, you know the one where the delivery guy literally dropped your Klose pit off the truck at your house.  Talk about justifiable homicide!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2stj7749]Ya know, it would be pretty awful if that thing was involved in a terrible accident on the way to Virginia.



Not to scare Larry or anything but that's always a possibility.  Uncle Bubba, why don't you post that picture for everyone to see, you know the one where the delivery guy literally dropped your Klose pit off the truck at your house.  Talk about justifiable homicide![/quote:2stj7749]

You've gotta be crapping me????  Is that true??  Please Bubba post the pic's if it is. 

I'll be back later, I gotta go buy mattresses to place underneath the truck to protect my Gator, just in case.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

It's 100% true.  That brand shiney new pit was 100% totaled.  I'm sure Bubba will post the pics.  Can you imagine how he felt.  I know how you feel now, just imagine seeing that truck pull up, Bubba even had the bacon grease on the stove melted for the pit break in when the guy dropped it from the truck to the pavement below.  Like I said if these are the types of cases that the term "Justifiable Homicide" was meant for.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> It's 100% true.  That brand shiney new pit was 100% totaled.  I'm sure Bubba will post the pics.  Can you imagine how he felt.  I know how you feel now, just imagine seeing that truck pull up, Bubba even had the bacon grease on the stove melted for the pit break in when the guy dropped it from the truck to the pavement below.  Like I said if these are the types of cases that the term "Justifiable Homicide" was meant for.



Does anyone know if the pit's are insured prior to shipping??  Was it ever replaced?  I'm gonna have to ask that mine be wrapped in bubblewrap, I can't take a chance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1hnfqii2]It's 100% true.  That brand shiney new pit was 100% totaled.  I'm sure Bubba will post the pics.  Can you imagine how he felt.  I know how you feel now, just imagine seeing that truck pull up, Bubba even had the bacon grease on the stove melted for the pit break in when the guy dropped it from the truck to the pavement below.  Like I said if these are the types of cases that the term "Justifiable Homicide" was meant for.



Does anyone know if the pit's are insured prior to shipping??  Was it ever replaced?  I'm gonna have to ask that mine be wrapped in bubblewrap, I can't take a chance.[/quote:1hnfqii2]
I don't think bubble wrap OR a mattress are gonna help it yours gets dropped!  :grin:  :grin: Larry, you're gonna be a wreck for the rest of the week!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1vl9qxt5][quote="Kloset BBQR":1vl9qxt5]It's 100% true.  That brand shiney new pit was 100% totaled.  I'm sure Bubba will post the pics.  Can you imagine how he felt.  I know how you feel now, just imagine seeing that truck pull up, Bubba even had the bacon grease on the stove melted for the pit break in when the guy dropped it from the truck to the pavement below.  Like I said if these are the types of cases that the term "Justifiable Homicide" was meant for.



Does anyone know if the pit's are insured prior to shipping??  Was it ever replaced?  I'm gonna have to ask that mine be wrapped in bubblewrap, I can't take a chance.[/quote:1vl9qxt5]
I don't think bubble wrap OR a mattress are gonna help it yours gets dropped!  :grin:  :grin: Larry, you're gonna be a wreck for the rest of the week!!  [/quote:1vl9qxt5]

Bill you are right, I've under estimated the weight.  I'm off to the used tired store to buy a stack of tires to pile up underneath the truck, that should work!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry, Bubba's pit was replaced by Klose.  Make sure you understand the terms of the shipping.  Generally, it doesn't become your's until it's offloaded, you have a chance to inspect it, and you sign for it.  Sorry to get your heart going this early in the morning but it's a good story.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Larry, Bubba's pit was replaced by Klose.  Make sure you understand the terms of the shipping.  Generally, it doesn't become your's until it's offloaded, you have a chance to inspect it, and you sign for it.  Sorry to get your heart going this early in the morning but it's a good story.



Don't apologize!!  I need to be prepared!  The truck load of tires is on the way!


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 13, 2005)

Well i know these things happen to Bubba,his second delivery had a wheel hanging off,so your delivery will be more than likely ok.Just hope  the same shipping dude don't show up with your offset,all 4'8" 130pounds, if he does just tell him to step aside and he won't get hurt :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2005)

Ritch I got it, thanks!!  Got one question though.  Why does it say anticipated delivery date of 9/30/05???


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ritch I got it, thanks!!  Got one question though.  Why does it say anticipated delivery date of 9/30/05???


Because it's coming here for 2 weeks 1st ! ! !

 [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Uncle Bubs was heating the bacon fat in the pan when it was being offloaded. CRASH!!!! How awful. It's no wonder he's never been "right" since :craze:  :craze:  :craze:  :welcm:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 13, 2005)

It was pretty sad.  Checkout pic.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 13, 2005)

How do you post pics?


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2005)

lol  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Larry, even though you are a Redskins fan and will be suffering enough after next Monday night, I'd hate to see what happened to me happen to you.  It reeeeaallly sucked.  My wife was driving up the street 30 seconds after it happened and just walked into the house without coming anywhere near me.  Took four of us to lift it off the ground...after all, it is a Klose.  Don't go anywhere near it until it is on the ground safely or you risk being liable or injured.  And yes, the bacon grease was ready to go.   :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:   :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:


----------



## Cookerme (Sep 13, 2005)

Uncle Bubba used to know how to post pics before the big bang, :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, even though you are a Redskins fan and will be suffering enough after next Monday night, I'd hate to see what happened to me happen to you.  It reeeeaallly sucked.  My wife was driving up the street 30 seconds after it happened and just walked into the house without coming anywhere near me.  Took four of us to lift it off the ground...after all, it is a Klose.  Don't go anywhere near it until it is on the ground safely or you risk being liable or injured.  And yes, the bacon grease was ready to go.   :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:   :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:  :tant:



Damn brother I really feel for you, even though your are a Cowboy fan, you are still a "Q Brother"!  Please find out how to post the pic.  Or e-mail it to me and I'll post it for you bigdaddyskins56 at gmail dot com.  

Now onto football.........I dunno what to say.  Looks like we're gonna have another stellar defense this year, but everything else looks basically dismal as it did last year, ugh  :tant:  Bledsoe looked pretty damn good Sunday, alot better than our QB's.  I can't remember the last time we beat Dallas, no matter how bad they are they still beat us.  But I'll still be optimistic and take a guess at the final score, Redskins 24 - Dallas 21. If we win, Gibbs will look like a Genius for switching to Brunnel.  If we lose, he will look like the guy who dropped your pit off the truck!     :ack:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim Cook said:
			
		

> You're blowing it Larry.
> #-o
> First it was the shed and now this . #-o
> Did'nt you know that when you use a credit card
> ...



The shed was paid for in cash, the down payment for the pit was put on a CC, but is paid off and the balance of the pit was put on a CC and will be paid off when the bill comes.  I hate owing people money!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2005)

I got my Klose the same day...................I picked it up!~


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I got my Klose the same day...................I picked it up!~



Well if gas wasn't so expensive I was thinking about making a road trip.  But I figger now, it's much cheaper to have it shipped!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that all depends on when you get it!
  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 14, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I got my Klose the same day...................I picked it up!~



Uncle Bubba picked his up too (literally)  right after it was dropped off the truck!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

Quit worrying Larry, the technology exists to fix whatever is wrong with your pit  as soon as it arrives...whenever that might be.   :badgrin:  8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 14, 2005)

Yes, we'll make it bigger, stronger, faster...............The $6 million Pit!


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

Bob T said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":162a66ec]Yes, we'll make it bigger, stronger, faster...............The $6 million Pit!



What would Steve Austin cost to build in dollars today?   [/quote:162a66ec]

"If Steve Austin can fI-Ight Al-kAA-da.... no cost is too much."  "hee hee."  _Chris doing his best (worst) *"W"* impression._ _Basically a bad impression of John Stewart doing a bad impression._


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'd probably forget to strap it down and it would go flying off the trailer! #-o  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2005)

You guys are all evil, plain evil I say!!! BTW, it's still in Houston...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BTW, it's still in Houston...........


Houston, we have a problem!  #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2005)

What, Larry's moving to Houston? :dunno:  :dunno:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2005)

I hear there is a family of evacuees from New Orleans living in it now.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 15, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> I hear there is a family of evacuees from New Orleans living in it now.


 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2005)

We're making progress.  But it's still in Tx.   :-( 


Contract Number:  
Ship From: HOUSTON, TX 77041  
Ship To: BEALETON, VA 22712  
Actual Pickup Date : 09/13 14:45 
Estimated Delivery Date : By 09/30 
Current Shipment Status: Shipment is enroute  
Last Location Update: IRVING, TX On: 09/14 At: 21:46.00 
Delivery Signed For By:


----------

